# Warning / Safety Signs



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Heading out to spend an afternoon in the apiary and got to thinking...how many of us have posted "warning", "no spraying the bees", "no trespassing" or "safety" signage?
Our place is fenced with "no trespassing" signs, but am thinking a friendly reminder that there is wild livestock on premises would be a good idea.
Example


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Heading out to spend an afternoon in the apiary and got to thinking...how many of us have posted "warning", "no spraying the bees", "no trespassing" or "safety" signage?
> Our place is fenced with "no trespassing" signs, but am thinking a friendly reminder that there is wild livestock on premises would be a good idea.
> Example


I have...well, _had_ signage- it blew away during a high-wind event. It will be replaced when the weather warms up a bit. Signs posted about 50 yards from the hives, and another set of signs at the entrance to a break in the trees on the west side of my property- the break in the trees was being used as a trail by snowmobile/atv/dirt-bike riders, some of whom were not particularly respectful of their actions with regard to another's property. I don't want them disturbing the hives...or decapitating themselves on wire fencing. I actually had to resort to putting up a physical barrier, and someone smashed it down. The "new & improved" version 2.0 has stayed up for a couple of years.


----------



## Verbify (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in the city, so I'm not keen on signs that would imply to my neighbors that something dangerous and scary is behind my fence. I'd rather they not be afraid and paranoid. That's just my thoughts on my own situation.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Bees aren't dangerous, so I would rather not imply they are by posting "warning" and "caution" signs. Posting "no trespassing" signs around a bee yard just looks paranoid.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

shinbone said:


> Bees aren't dangerous, so I would rather not imply they are by posting "warning" and "caution" signs. Posting "no trespassing" signs around a bee yard just looks *paranoid*.


Must not be many trespassers in the NorColo area. They are posted for a reason......

I have a scofflaw who ignores them that I'd love to send you currently. 

Despite many no trespassing signs we are in the process of "evicting" a mentally ill squatter who decided that bee pallets made great decking for his homemade bridge across the creek on my 25 year yard. Keeps his toes dry when tip toeing from town to his encampment. Not only has he kiped my pallets he has decided that an additional lock on the gate would be a good way to keep me out. Hacksawed it once and the number 2 application is about to get a similar shellacking when we go back to clean up before setting out nucs.

Seeing how all those nucs that are headed your way in May I'm sure the recipients in your neck of the woods would not like it if they had frames missing compliments of my free lunch guy....

At least in California the presence of signs help give the legal authorities the muscle to "remove" people whom one has detained for unlawful access. 

I'm always amazed how the attitude of so many free lancing loafers I kick out of the yards seems to change when I tell them that since the think its ok to place their butt on my parcel that the same rule is about to apply when I set up in their kitchen or back yard for a little siesta. The mentality held by the general public that "open space" deserves less respect than "close quarters " baffles me. Property invasion is no different if its a hundred acre parcel or a two bit shack.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I have 'no trespassing' signs up around my apiary and out yard. The signs don't imply anything other than keep out. If law enforcement has to become involved, them seeing the signs helps your cause as its posted. My understanding of squatters is once they've left the premises they've given up any rights they might have if they've been there long enough to be considered a tenant. I could be wrong about that but my lawyer buddy was talking about it one night over beers. Might be something to consider if there's a squatter in need of eviction. The same lawyer is the one who told me to post the no trespassing signs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have always liked the "Warning. Bees at Work" sign. It implies no more issues than "Warning. Men at Work" signs while letting people know there are bees there.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Michael Bush- that's essentially the tact I'm shooting for...something like this.
Seems to hit on all the right levels and is both reasonable and gets the point across.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We have a couple of Brushy Mountain signs. There's a "Bee Crossing" sign coming up the driveway and an ominous-looking warning sign on the fenced apiary itself reminding people that bees sting to defend their hives. We put them up to be in compliance with some West Virginia good beekeeping practice guidelines. Comply with those and you gain significant legal protection as beekeepers, so we figured it was worth a few $ to put them up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>something like this.

It's a bit long winded but has the right tone.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

I made a couple of 'bees at work' signs for my yard. They have a bee wearing a little hardhat and carrying a bucket of honey.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Thing with a sign is something like "no trespassing" is like a challenge to some people. Also, something that implies bees are a threat is not necessarily great public relations, for all these reasons I avoid signs.

However I have some bees set up in cooperation with a Maori trust (NZ indigenous people), they wanted signage that would be appropriate for the people of the area and in consultation they made these for me to install, they are non inflammatory and friendly.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I've the "No Tresspassing" "Honey Bee Apiary" sign about 25 yards from my bee yard. Put it up to satisfy the state's good beekeeping practices laws. Plan to put up a couple more this year around the electric fence as well.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

When I used to kept my bees on the local farm I put a fence around the entire
hive. Then put a warning sign on the fence to say "Danger: Keep out. Mean bees."
They are actually the meanest bees I had ever keep. Think they are the africanized ones.
The ants got them though. And I have to start all over again to get the gentle type bees to keep.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

If a person gets stung while being on my property without permission they are already trespassing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Heading out to spend an afternoon in the apiary and got to thinking...how many of us have posted "warning", "no spraying the bees", "no trespassing" or "safety" signage?
> Our place is fenced with "no trespassing" signs, but am thinking a friendly reminder that there is wild livestock on premises would be a good idea.
> Example


Why attract attention?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr.Beeman said:


> If a person gets stung while being on my property without permission they are already trespassing.


Does that matter to a Judge?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Is there one that says "Bees are a lot less dangerous than the bullets about to start flying"? 

Of course this would have to BEE for the backyard apiary.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Of course people are free to put up whatever signage they desire. And, it could differ from one region to the next, but, in my experience, if someone is going to trespass, they don't care what a sign tacked to a tree says. 

I do a lot of hunting, and consequently spend a lot time roaming the forests and prairies. I carry a GPS with a chip that shows all property lines in the state (an electronic plat map), and thus I know where the private property is and I never go on it. In the course of my wanderings, I see all kinds of "no trespassing" signs. Some are ancient, heavily weathered things, which tells me whoever put the sign up 20 years ago no longer cares who crosses the property boundary. Other times I see signs put up every 100 feet along a boundary, and that tells me the property owner is over-the-top paranoid about someone touching his land, and I chuckle to myself because such paranoia can't be enforced by a sign. I also see 'no trespassing" signs on public land, and that tells me that some property owners are greedy or confused and that you can never fully believe privately placed markers. Consequently, it always seems to me the signage is more to satisfy the property owner than to actually deter any would-be trespassers. 

As to the bee-warning type signs, those look to me like homing beacons for vandals or thiefs.

But, again, I certainly do acknowledge people are free to put up whatever signs they want, and maybe they work in some cases.

JMHO





.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

The signs will work well for people who already have a certain amount of respect for other people's property, but for those who think everything is theirs, not so much. So some people will honor the signs, but they most likely wouldn't really be a threat to your property. I could see that they would intimidate some of those who don't have much respect, but not all of them, and I also think that those people who we all fear will do harm would be attracted to the place by the signs. If I were to use signs, I would only use them close to the apiary so it doesn't attract the people that would love to do harm to your property.

I live right next to a partially dirt road that is a great road to get to town when it's dry. Of course, guys who think they own everything have to come out and wreck the road every time it rains. I thought once or twice about what sign I could put up to discourage the thoughtless behavior, but then I have to laugh at myself for being so foolish. 

People who don't care about their neighbor, won't care about their neighbor's signs. 

You can use signs for the safety of others though, so no one would inadvertently stumble upon some angry bees.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

This is what I've been using. I'm just looking for fair warning & asking for the respect the hives deserve. 
It's about 18" x 24"











This sign is totally ignored


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

In some states - like Oklahoma and North Dakota - it is are legal requirement.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

The one I _want_ to put up at the entrance to the driveway would be more of a joke than a real warning, and a statement that we have too many lawyers already. My wife won't allow it.

*WARNING*

Venomous snakes
Venomous insects
Wild animals
Rocks, roots, holes
Gravity in full effect
Construction underway
Vehicles in use
Firearms in use
Scientific experiments
Cranky old curmudgeon
I would turn around if I were you!


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Phoebee said:


> The one I _want_ to put up at the entrance to the driveway would be more of a joke than a real warning, and a statement that we have too many lawyers already. My wife won't allow it.
> 
> *WARNING*
> 
> ...


That is AWESOME!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

How about, "IF YOU CAN READ THIS SIGN, THE BEES WILL BE THE LEAST OF YOUR PROBLEMS", ("Joke, Joke")

I don't use signs, but if it makes someone feel better, or required by law, then go for it.

cchoganjr


----------



## JeffM17 (Jul 19, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Does that matter to a Judge?


I have read of cases where property owners posting "Beware of Dog" signs have had these same sign postings used against them when their dog bit a trespasser. Apparently a good lawyer can make the argument the posting of the sign means you know you are harboring a vicious animal and thus are legally liable for its actions. 

My vote would be a standard no trespassing sign.


----------



## Magnum0016 (May 29, 2015)

I have two of these setup on my fence.


----------



## hisnibs (May 13, 2015)

Just confirmed order on these as a Caution


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

marshmasterpat said:


> Is there one that says "Bees are a lot less dangerous than the bullets about to start flying"?
> 
> Of course this would have to BEE for the backyard apiary.


" if you can read this sign, you are in range" LOL


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

marshmasterpat said:


> Is there one that says "Bees are a lot less dangerous than the bullets about to start flying"?


Now, that could be effective.

I know that I wouldn't bother with someone posting that even if invited to his apiary.

Wayne


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Honey-4-All said:


> Must not be many trespassers in the NorColo area. They are posted for a reason......
> 
> I have a scofflaw who ignores them that I'd love to send you currently.
> 
> ...


In Canada, it's not necessary to post private property. I can order a person off my property and if they don't go, the police can remove them, and charge them.
We are required to post our beekeepers registration number at each apiary, though, and provide the location to the provincial apiculturalist.
I suppose if he's squatting on your property, then if you tore down his encampment enough times he would get the message. Here, we have this thing called "Winter" that cleans up that kind of thing.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

DanielD said:


> The signs will work well for people who already have a certain amount of respect for other people's property, but for those who think everything is theirs, not so much. So some people will honor the signs, but they most likely wouldn't really be a threat to your property. I could see that they would intimidate some of those who don't have much respect, but not all of them, and I also think that those people who we all fear will do harm would be attracted to the place by the signs. If I were to use signs, I would only use them close to the apiary so it doesn't attract the people that would love to do harm to your property.
> 
> I live right next to a partially dirt road that is a great road to get to town when it's dry. Of course, guys who think they own everything have to come out and wreck the road every time it rains. I thought once or twice about what sign I could put up to discourage the thoughtless behavior, but then I have to laugh at myself for being so foolish.
> 
> ...


From what I've read here, it might be an idea to have a colony of nasty bees to go with the warning signs, especially for those that harvest their own honey. Kind of like african roulette.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

sqkcrk said:


> Does that matter to a Judge?


When it gets in front of a judge I will ask the accuser if he took note of the bee's markings and if he could identify which one stung him. Then add that "my bees are all marked with numbers". 
That's saying as nicely as possible "prove whose bee stung you". 
At about that time ask "are you sure it was a honeybee?". 

Am an urban beek and no way am I putting up warning signs. The kids would notice the hives and start in with the rock throwing games. 

Why advertise?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I should get a photo. A person in our area has put bee hives on the city Boulevard along the road and pedestrian path. She put some chain link type fencing about 3 feet high and bout 2 feet from the hives around them. The bee signs are all over...3 ft high cartoon bees! The bees themselves have a flight path that crosses the public pedestrian footpath and the adjacent road! She is University Prof...you'd think she had a few more smarts than that! The hives face the foot path.


----------

